# albino/white rn dove question



## cathy (May 31, 2002)

I currently own 3 dark wild typew ring neck doves. the other day a white dove came to my feeders. he is banded and very tame so i caught him...lucky for him cuz the next day we had severe storms. I posted signs but no one came forward to claim him. anyhow my question is what color is an albino ring necks eyes. his eyes are deep deep redish brown. they almost look black. can you defintetly tell an albino eye from a normal white dove eye ? are they like a mouse and be very light pink ? I know he is a boy already....my girls love him.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I got some white pigeons that come to my balcony that have(like you said cathy)dark brownish redish eyes, that look black when u look at them from far away, when they are in the sunlight their eyes look red(so beautiful) i don't know why they have these coloured eyes they don't look albino (i mean they got black spots all over them or at least on their backs..??
i've been wondering about them, maybe someone could clearify this too?

Mary


----------



## cathy (May 31, 2002)

I am pretty sure that he is in fact a dove and not a pigeon unless the pigeons do the male " Bow Coo". I think someone must have used him for a wedding/funeral release or just got tired of feeding him. My older female ring neck has allowed him to breed with her. I myself have never seen white pigeons. well to be perfectly honest i have never seen a white dove in the wild either. I have tons of mourning doves that i ground feed in my back yard and they dont even mind my 2 pug dogs.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

In my area there are tons of white pigeons, just plain white and some with black tails (very nice) i don't know where they came from but i now see many pied ones which i guess came from the white ones breeding with the other types....i got this beautiful white one(with red eyes,pink beak and patches of black and gray) nesting on my balcony, her eggs hatched afew days ago and the babys are soooo cute( i don't think they will turn out white cuz the father is a solid darkblue spread)









Mary











> Originally posted by cathy:
> *. I myself have never seen white pigeons. *


*



[This message has been edited by maryco (edited June 06, 2002).]*


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

White pigeons and doves can be bred for their colour....they aren't necessarily albino.

I have white doves....two have yellowish eyes, two have reddish eyes. My brown dove has brown eyes....

We have white pigeons (Cathy...if you want to see white pigeons, go to www.wingsdamour.com). We use them for weddings.....to hear that someone might have used a dove for that really burns my a**..... 

Our "doves" are white homing pigeons....carefully raised and trained, and return home for a nice meal and bath after each "job". They are never released in bad weather, etc. My ringnecks are used only in cage displays....NEVER let out! (In fact, I put a small gold lock on the cage...so that they can't even accidentally be released.)

ok...I'm done my rant now.

oh, and yes, male pigeons do the "bow and coo"....but their coo is very different from a dove's. Cathy, if you have doves, then you would know for sure that this is truly a dove, not a pigeon...they do look quite different.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
White Wings is right,an all white pigeon doesn't always mean it's albino, if you think about it, albino's are rare is all species of animals so you are pretty lucky to see one in the wild, there is a color in pigeons called Recessive White, if it is a Rec. White it will have black eyes...
If you see any all white pigeons with normal colored eyes it is usually just a pied bird, or a ****. grizzle...
I bet all or almost all of White Wings birds have black or dark colored eyes.(right?)





------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

yup, all the whites have dark eyes....referred to as "bull eye" in the "business" LOL

There is actually a strain of whites though, that have red/orangey/yellowy eyes. Sions, maybe? I don't recall for sure....


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
Yes,I've heard of that starin of white birds but it was proven that they were only grizzles, on ash-red(I think?)



------------------
Ryan Harvey
~*~Crossbreed Lofts~*~
http://www.angelfire.com/or3/crossbreedloft


----------



## cathy (May 31, 2002)

thank you everyone who replied. I know now that he is a normal white dove and not albino. i cant wait to see what sort of colored offspring he will produce. According to Dr. Wilmer when i emailed him he said if he is bred to a normal dark type female the offspring will be normal white females and dark type males. I hope so cuz he is sooooooooooo beautiful. I find it hard to believe that someone would release him for weddings or just get tired of feeding him and turn him loose. that is a death sentence for him. But he is very happy and healthy now and doesnt want no part of the outdoors. upon some research i found 2 people here in Connectcut that use white doves for realease. they never mentioned white pigeons.


----------

